# Eric: Are 5x100 bolt patterns the same as 5x114.3?



## JazBlu3660 (Jul 22, 2002)

As the topic states, I keep running across websites that promote wheels as a 5x100/5x114.3 bolt pattern, so I was curious as to if the are indeed the same?
Here is a website that is promoting that particular pattern:
http://www.spyeng.com/spy/se7en1.html


----------



## paskal (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: Eric: Are 5x100 bolt patterns the same as 5x114.3? (JazBlu3660)*

Some wheels have 10 bolt holes in them so they can support two patterns in one wheel. And if you look at some of the other Axis wheels where you can see the bolt pattern, then you can see that this is the case.


----------



## JazBlu3660 (Jul 22, 2002)

*Re: Eric: Are 5x100 bolt patterns the same as 5x114.3? (paskal)*

Im not sure if these wheels have 2 sets of bolt patterns though


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: Eric: Are 5x100 bolt patterns the same as 5x114.3? (JazBlu3660)*


_Quote »_4x100/114.3, 5x100/114.3 5x112/5x120

This would make me think that they are all dual pattern wheels. Like these from Tire Rack.








Why don't you just ask them?


----------

